# Day 5 transfer but not quite blasts :-(



## Ruby1979 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello ladies, apologies in advance for the 'me' post but I am already going slightly crazy with worry and need to hear something positive to help turn this feeling around. I had day 5 transfer yesterday, but unfortunately both embryos were not yet at blast stage but I'm told were caveatting. The best two went back and none today are suitable for freezing. All was going so well up to day three and now I'm perplexed.  

Crazily as we do, I have been trawling the Internet all night looking for some hope/success stories... Anyone else every been in the same boat.. And went on to have a successful pregnancy/birth 

Trying my hardest to have a PMA but really really struggling xxx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ruby I am in exactly the same position, I had two day 5 morula transferred yesterday, I had 6 looking good and going strong at day 3... By day 5, 5 had reached morula stage and one had arrested. They said it could literally be a matter of hours before they went to blast but of course no guarantee.  I had the best two transferred which they said looked good but too early to grade and I will find out today if the others are ok for freezing but they did not seem optimistic.  I was really devastated..but I have read many positive stories as well as negative ones, but overall our chances are still good and still better than a day 3 transfer I think.  Did your remaining ones make it to blast?  I was assured that they get pregnancies from morulas.

I think its just a matter of timing...I had my ec late in the morning and my et also in the morning..maybe if ihad ec early in the morning and et in the afternoon they may reached blast by transfer, I know I'm grabbing at straws.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls

There is a difference of opinion on blasts,my clinic don't go to blast,they do 2dt,they think embies r better off in their natural environment than in a dish and I tend to agree,I had 11 eggs collected,7 fertilised,2 transferred and none suitable for freezin,was our first attempt and I'm now 35wks pregnant with a little girl!we were not told wat cell/grade our embryos were or how well they were doin and I think its def best way cos it stops u stressin bout that side of things!!all I can suggest is enjoy bein pregnant until proven otherwise and fingers crossed at the end of ur 2ww we'll be seein some lovely news 

Good luck girlies

Jenna xx


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Jen for your lovely message, I hope we are as lucky as you.  They really were not expecting any of the remaining ones to make it to freeze but I ended up getting 2 to freeze the next day much to everyone's surprise so it just goes to show that we have to stay positive and keep the faith.


----------



## Holz986 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi
I'm in the same situation as you, I had a day 5 transfer yesterday. One of them had got to blast but was an avergage grade the other hadn't quite got there. We had 9 fair to good embryos on day 3 all 6-8 cells so we were feeling very positive. 

Had ET yesterday where they told us only 2 were good enough (the 2 mentioned above) they wanted to leave the rest overnight before deciding if it'd be worth to freeze them but they said it was unlikely. 

I was only due to have a single transfer due to my age and it being our 1st attempt, but I wanted to give both of them a chance, if none could be frozen I wasn't going to destroy a perfectly good embryo. Lucky the clinic agreed with my decision  

So now I'm feeling very deflated but trying to keep positive. I've resisted looking it up on the Internet but not sure how long that'll last. What date are you testing on? Fingers crossed for you 

Holly x


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Holly, how are you feeling?  I felt quite positive for a few days but feeling very down again because I stupidly tested at 4 days post transfer which was a negative which I know was way too early, I just feel like its not going to work.  I am 7 days past transfer now.  My OTD is 15th November if I am using a HPT but I could do a blood test on 13th November.

I hope they were able to freeze some for you.


----------



## Holz986 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi!! 

I'm feeling ok actually, did half a day at work today which has helped massively as I got everything off my mind for a few hours. 

Sorry your feeling down but don't worry, like you say you tested way too early. Not too long now till you can test properly and i've everything crossed for you that it'll be good news.  I know it'll feel like a lifetime tho 

I keep analysing every single twinge and worrying that I've not had any implantation bleeding. Just wish I could see in there and find out what's happening, keep talking to them willing them to implant  

Had a phone call yesterday saying 1 more had made it to blast but the bit that makes the baby was missing :-( 

Keep smiling and thinking positive thoughts 

Holly x


----------



## Ruby1979 (Mar 31, 2011)

Girls 

So sorry it has taken me sooo long to catch up on your posts and reply. Have had no Internet at home. Hope things are going well with you all? Just a quick update from me... I had a positive test last week so am now 5 weeks and 1 day. Couldn't quite believe it as think I had convinced myself it wouldn't work. Fingers crossed it keeps progressing and the scan goes well next week or week after. So, there you have it... You can get a BFP even if they are not blasts on day 5 xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

Ruby the same happend to monday a five day transfer but both embryos we cavatating not blasto. had them put in monday and its now weds and getting af pains.  Did you get these pains do bad so soon after ET ? x x


----------

